# Shampoo



## t0nnn (Apr 1, 2009)

Can anyone reccomend a good shampoo and or conditioner? We have an Italian Mastiff, her coat is short and soft. We take her to the groomers once every month and a half or so, but I wash her every week and a half - 2 weeks usually.

Anyway, When she comes back from the groomers her coat is always super soft and smells great. When I wash her she smells good and her coat is clean and softer, but not like coming back from the groomers...

Is it because they blowdry the pups when their done or the actuall shampoo their using?


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

Why are you bathing her so much? It's hard on a dogs skin to bathe them so often. Every month and a half should be more than enough bathing.


----------



## t0nnn (Apr 1, 2009)

oh..alright then I'll cut back on the bathing thanks for the heads up


----------



## Postal (Jan 23, 2009)

When I actually bathe my shepherd/lab mix, I use Perfect Coat's Natural Oatmeal shampoo. It's not heavily scented and it doesn't irritate his skin. But like I said, when I DO bathe. More like every 4-6 months...


----------



## Doc (Jan 17, 2009)

I gib Tater a bath oncet back in 1998 or maybe 99, I ain't sur. He wuz aout runnin one mornin and a old skunk sprayed him and Paw tells me to go fetch Tater and take em to da creek and srub all dat stank off him. I got some of Mommy home made soap and camenst to scrubbin lil Tater. He got to ahollarin and squormin so bad. He didnt like that bath one bit. Made his skin all red and he atook off like a scalded bobcat. All I seen wuz his lil rump flyin ober da trail. Didn't see that scroundle the rest of da day. Corse he come back round dinner time. Tater aint agonna miss no meals. Dats fer sur.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Its best not to bathe animals too much, strips natural skin oil. 
I bathe maybe once every 3 months and use earthbath brand, it smells great and works well for animals with allergies, like mine.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

I've been wanting to try the Earthbath products for a while, but I have so much other dog shampoo I can't justify using it. Has anyone tried Earthbath's bar soap before?


----------



## EnglishBullTerriers (Sep 10, 2008)

I have foster dogs that come in my house and any dog that comes in my house has to have a bath first thing. I just use Aussie shampoo for the dogs, my horse and me. It works well and smells good. Plus if its good for me and the horse, its got to be good for them, and its cheap!  
I like to wash the dog to give him a fresh, non-shelter smell and a fighting chance at not getting peed on by 'the boys'!  I don't use fancy stuff cause it usually just costs for the label and not the product. Hope that helped. Good luck!


----------



## ChattyCathy (Nov 22, 2008)

I have one dog that gets groomed every 3 to 4 months; however, I do bathe her maybe once in the Summer besides the grooming depending on what she got into (like rolling in poop) then I bathe her more. It really isn't a good idea to bathe your dog so much.... it's just not good for her skin.

I've tried different shampoos and some leave the dogs hair soft and flyaway and others are just horrible. If you love the groomer's shampoo and conditioner just ask them if they can get you some product or where you may be able to purchase some. My groomer is quite helpful to me in the product area.


----------

